# Mesquite Project



## Slip

Viking48 (Tom) brought me a pretty good sized chunk of mesquite a good while back and have been waiting to do something with it. It has a good bit of bend in it, and quite a bit of void in it also, so wondered how I was going to turn it. Well, I finally got brave and cut it to get a straight piece fro it and start turning it. This piece was tough. It had enough void areas in it and was enough off balance that I could only turn at about 200 rpm to keep the lathe from walking all over the garage. After turning and breaking my good tool rest from the pounding, I put my original tool rest on and got started again. I had to turn a bunch of it away to allow it to make something, and I still don't have a good inspiration of how it is going to look when completed yet, but working on that. 

I usually have an inspiration of the final project by this stage, but this one still has me stumped, but hopefully will get it by the time I progress much more. It still has a large void in the middle to bottom area that the photo just doesn't show up as it is in real life. I typically like larger projects, but this one will me more medium I believe when finished. Anyway, here is the start of something that I hope works out in the end.


----------



## EndTuition

I think you need to make one of those minature goblets. LOL


----------



## 3192

How in the world do you keep that machine so clean???!! lol
Great looking chunk of mesquite....keep chipping away at it, the form will come. j


----------



## Slip

Haha, my OCD makes me keep it clean. Usually, the floor gets cleaned up often also, but trying to let it go. Baby steps Jim! I finally am able to get up to 600 rpm without it walking all over the place. Need more sand bags I suppose. I stopped to insure I have wood left before I have my desired form figured out. My mind is in slo-mo on this one, but has been a very long time since my last one too. Gotta get back in the groove, I miss it!


----------



## Slip

If you look in the first photo, on the top middle area of the wood, you can see the cut off section of what was a worm, still eating my project! Probably many more to be found yet. Can feel the wet spot as it hits my arm.......


----------



## 3192

I'm still looking at those tool handles...WOW!! Did you do those??


----------



## Slip

I love those handles. Actually they are the David Marks series of Easy Wood turning tools. I liked them so much, I turned several more myself for some of my other tools. These make great roughing tools and move to my Signature gouge as it turns smoother. These carbide roughing gouges work great on these tough projects with the great handles.
I made a couple of bowl gouges and turned some of these handles out of Osage Orange and they look and feel really great. They are long with lots of support with the length.


----------



## Slip

Jim, here is a past post with one of the home made tools. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=320052&highlight=Osage
I made a couple more tools and changed out a couple with more bought tools with the home made handles.


----------



## Slip

Finally got the shape done and now started hollowing out. Haven't gotten to spend as much time working on it this weekend as I wanted, but taking some vacation starting Wednesday, so should finish the lathe work this next week....... Or will try. Pics to come later, but wood looks awsome! Nice grain to it.


----------



## Slip

slip knot said:


> Finally got the shape done and now started hollowing out. Haven't gotten to spend as much time working on it this weekend as I wanted, but taking some vacation starting Wednesday, so should finish the lathe work this next week....... Or will try. Pics to come later, but wood looks awsome! Nice grain to it.


Ok, here are a few iPad photos for today. Red ink is the waste area to be cut away when finished.


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great!


----------



## therealbigman

Law Dog said:


> Looks great!


 +1

I sure would like to drop by 1 or 7 days and watch you do what you do .

Of course I would operate the broom , pan , and garbage bag for my tuition fees .


----------



## Slip

therealbigman said:


> +1
> 
> I sure would like to drop by 1 or 7 days and watch you do what you do .
> 
> Of course I would operate the broom , pan , and garbage bag for my tuition fees .


Not really much to watch, but would be most welcome any time. I already have a log waiting it''s "turn" next. This is my first in a long while, but ready for some more. Usually, I sweep or vacuum the floor constantly, but this time, i have only cleaned the lathe top only. Floor is getting pretty thick. Lol


----------



## EndTuition

Nice work !


----------



## Slip

I decided to put a Danish Oil finish on this project. Thought gloss would ruin the effect of the relic look of the disfugure on this vessel. It is aprox 10 inches tall and 7 inches in diameter at 1/4" thickness throughout. I think it came out pretty well and finished with this project. It has been fun. I did some video on it and when processed, will post a link when finalized. Enjoy!


----------



## Hooked

WOW!!! Beautiful piece.


----------



## ronbeaux

beautiful!


----------



## WildThings

Hooked said:


> WOW!!! Beautiful piece.


X2


----------



## 3192

A+++ work!! Awesome job and the finish is perfect!


----------



## speckle-catcher

great work!


----------



## therealbigman

WildThings said:


> X2





ronbeaux said:


> beautiful!





galvbay said:


> A+++ work!! Awesome job and the finish is perfect!





speckle-catcher said:


> great work!


 Yep , agreed to all ,

That's why I wanna come sweep the floors and keep the lathe clean ,

I wanna get in on seeing some big pieces turned .

Have cleaning skilz , will travel , for 8 hr shop day . LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher

I might just be dumb enough to take you up on that offer.

LOL


----------



## therealbigman

speckle-catcher said:


> I might just be dumb enough to take you up on that offer.
> 
> LOL


13 in or more swing , I might just take u up also lol
why U gotta be dumb to keep shop clean ???

That's a given for me , U keep my place clean clean , U hang out as along as you want . . lol

Mike MT stringer is welcome anytime ..plus he takes great pics .

And as long as you bbq at the same time ,

Ive heard stories , not gonna say good or bad , just wanna verify , lol


----------



## speckle-catcher

what stories? I don't know any stories. 

I've got a Powermatic 3520A, the standalone outboard toolrest and a bunch of large bowl blanks and/or logs that need to be turned -so I can turn larger than 20" diameter if I wanted.

I don't remember - where do you live?


----------



## Slip

I would have no problem having you come over and see a project being made. I am uploading a video of some of this project also and should finish in next couple hours. It is a little long and maybe too long, but I cut quite a bit out also. It is a tad over 30 minutes long. I will post when YouTube publshes it.


----------



## therealbigman

speckle-catcher said:


> what stories? I don't know any stories.
> 
> I've got a Powermatic 3520A, the standalone outboard toolrest and a bunch of large bowl blanks and/or logs that need to be turned -so I can turn larger than 20" diameter if I wanted.
> 
> I don't remember - where do you live?


 I'm In Galveston

Chuck up a 20 , get the pit with something ready to put on , and I'm Rolling Your way .

You cant be that far . Hr ..... hr 1/12 is no biggie .


----------



## speckle-catcher

wait - I gotta provide the Q too?



let's shoot for something after Christmas - if it's a warm day, I can roll the lathe onto the driveway.


----------



## therealbigman

slip knot said:


> I would have no problem having you come over and see a project being made. I am uploading a video of some of this project also and should finish in next couple hours. It is a little long and maybe too long, but I cut quite a bit out also. It is a tad over 30 minutes long. I will post when YouTube publshes it.


Looking forward to it SK...


----------



## therealbigman

speckle-catcher said:


> wait - I gotta provide the Q too?
> 
> 
> 
> let's shoot for something after Christmas - if it's a warm day, I can roll the lathe onto the driveway.


 Yep QQQQQ 22 I gotta give it a try after so many stories , your a legend MAN

After Christmas , even after New Years is even Better , .

Turn , watch Q

Turn , watch Q more ,

Turn , Don't wrap Q

Turn , then take Q off

Turn , then

LETS EAT . lol


----------



## FishBone

That's very nice work.


----------



## WildThings

FishBone said:


> That's very nice work.


What? the turning or the Q?


----------



## Slip

The video is uploaded and can be seen here is desired. Sorry for the length (34 minutes). A little long, but didn't want to cut too much from it since I recorded closer to an hours worth and cut much of it out still. It starts after the shape was completed and after the hollowing was started, but captures much of the hollowing and finish of the turning. 
http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=zVVel3tRnIc&video_referrer=watch


----------



## speckle-catcher

therealbigman said:


> Yep QQQQQ 22 I gotta give it a try after so many stories , your a legend MAN
> 
> After Christmas , even after New Years is even Better , .
> 
> Turn , watch Q
> 
> Turn , watch Q more ,
> 
> Turn , Don't wrap Q
> 
> Turn , then take Q off
> 
> Turn , then
> 
> LETS EAT . lol


are you the 2cooler that's in the same class as my wife at UH?


----------



## Tortuga

Great video, Dale.....I think I'll stick with my writing sticks...LOL


----------



## Slip

Haha, thanks Jim!


----------



## 3192

This........


----------



## Tortuga

My God, Jim.. That pix gives me a case of the 'vapors' just looking at it.. What is the diameter of that chunk ?... Looks like 3 foot to me.....agggghhhh !!!!


----------



## Slip

Hey Jim (Tortuga), you have been most sucessful in naming my vases in the past with my last three, you had names that I liked best. Can you think of a name to consider for this one? I will take suggestions from others also, but Jim has came up with great names on my last three bigger projects. Any namers?


----------



## RonnieS

Do you happen to have a pic of the piece in the lathe before it was roughed ? Would love to see how it started.


----------



## Robert A.

Nice work Mi Amigo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga

Offhand...seeing end product..

" A Hard Life"

"Texas Tough"

"Texas Pride"


Mesquite just means 'Texas' all the way to me...LOL


----------



## Slip

RonnieS said:


> Do you happen to have a pic of the piece in the lathe before it was roughed ? Would love to see how it started.


Sorry, but no, I didn't get one prior to starting regretfully. I normally do too!


----------



## Slip

Tortuga said:


> Offhand...seeing end product..
> 
> " A Hard Life"
> 
> "Texas Tough"
> 
> "Texas Pride"
> 
> Mesquite just means 'Texas' all the way to me...LOL


I agree Jim with Mesquite and Texas, I need to dwell on these, thanks, will let you know!


----------



## Slip

RonnieS said:


> Do you happen to have a pic of the piece in the lathe before it was roughed ? Would love to see how it started.


Well, guess I was wrong. Found a couple pics on my iPad at very close to the start. Not of original chunk, but when first started the process anyway. As you can see from the last photo and the floor, I did some roughing before this pic.


----------



## 3192

NOT my work...just showing how the PM can be set up for outboard turning. It's on my 'bucket list'...one of these days! gb



galvbay said:


> This........


----------



## Slip

Yes Jim, actually, I have the extension and came with the lathe when I bought it from Amazon as a promotion. You helped me decide to order from amazon. I however set mine up as an extension, but easy to convert to as your photo if I ever decide to try something like that. I bought my lathe at a good time with that included because they are not cheap.


----------



## peckerwood

I actually don't know what to say.My God that's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga

slip knot said:


> I agree Jim with Mesquite and Texas, I need to dwell on these, thanks, will let you know!


'Right side' of the old brain kickin' in today....

How about just......."Luckenbach".....tough, primitive..and Texas all the way......:smile:


----------



## 3192

How about just.... *'TORTUGA'*....tough, primitive and Texas all the way.....8*)


----------



## Tortuga

galvbay said:


> How about just.... *'TORTUGA'*....tough, primitive and Texas all the way.....8*)


LOL..Think I better pass on that particular 'honor' ,Jimbo...

_"Tough"_ ??...not so much in this day and age........there wuz a day though...in the long, long ago..

_"Primitive"_ ??....How COULD you !!!... I strive to be the perfect 'Southern Gentleman'....nowadays,at least......:biggrin:
.
_"Texas"_.??...hmmmmmmm?.. Yep, I could live comfortable with that there wrote on my saddle..:texasflag

_Pay attention here, Son !!!._.. We're tryin' to come up with a suitable 'handle' for a _DEAD LOG_ in it's new role as an 'Artistic Masterpiece'!!!...

We're not tryin' to re-name a *TEXAS LEGEND *here ,Boy.... !!!!!!!!..:biggrin:


----------



## Slip

I like the Texas stuff, with only holdback is that it isn't really one of my larger projects. This one is about 7 inches diameter and 12 inches tall. Definately not Texas sized compared to some of my others. It is a nice size, just not near as large as my others, which kinda holds me back on these names, although, I do like some of them.


----------



## Viking48

Dale, I knew you would turn that into something awesome - great job. Haven't had a chance to use the chain saw in a while but maybe if nothing happens I can pick up some more in the spring. Take care.


----------

